# Potentially controversial - Direct Buy?



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

I got a $500 watch for $50, and a 5 piece set of Amelia Earheart luggage for $70.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

This is beating a dead horse...again.
Ron


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

Well thanks for the constructive post Ron. I sure appreciate your honesty. 

You must be having a bad day given the quality and tone of your posts today.

I apologize to have inconvenienced you with this post but since I seem to have missed the previous discussions on Direct Buy you refer to. And since I couldn't find anything when I search that name, perhaps you the wise and experienced one can point me to those topics.


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Google "Direct Buy scam"


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

jerryh3 said:


> Google "Direct Buy scam"


Jerry, I have googled those exact words. And that is why I am asking the question here.

I trust the sources of information from this website a lot more than I do the general public. So I thought I would get some input, good and bad, from some of the people who's opinion I respect.

And at least I can see where you stand. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Here's a link to a Consumer's Reports article on the company.
http://blogs.consumerreports.org/home/2007/09/with-directbu-1.html

Maybe it wasn't on this forum that this was discussed.
The short version is you walk into the showroom and either give them about $5000. for a membership or you get your rearend out and don't come back.
Ron


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

Ron6519 said:


> Here's a link to a Consumer's Reports article on the company.
> http://blogs.consumerreports.org/home/2007/09/with-directbu-1.html
> 
> Maybe it wasn't on this forum that this was discussed.
> Ron


Now that is what I am talking about. Thank you for that link Ron.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Always willing to help our Northern brothers see the light.
Ron


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Here's another one.
http://ths.gardenweb.com/forums/load/build/msg0614491014503.html

Ron


----------



## ckellyusa (Mar 16, 2009)

eh...


I've got to say, if you're doing major renovations, it's a good thing. If you're only doing little projects here and there, then it's not worth it.

Yes, membership is expensive, say 3 - 5k, but when doing an entire room remodel, you can easily recoup that money in savings. I say it just depends on your project.


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

I'll bite.
So, lets see, Willie paid about $5K for the privilege of buying a $500 watch for $50 and some luggage for $70. Seems to me he paid $5120 for a watch and a set of luggage.

My experience - My parents needed and were planning a new bathroom and a new kitchen. Full gut jobs each. They visited and were given a high pressure pitch, today only, cant come back if you don't pay sort of thing. No ability to do homework, ask anyone's opinion. I am doing the work on the projects. They bought so they could save. They are retired, on a fixed income. The renovations are being paid out of savings. The idea is that they fix up the house before they need to move out and into a retirement home or something so they can enjoy the upgrades. The house hasn't been remodeled in like ever.

First up - the bathroom. Lets see - Kohler cast iron tub. Final price was about the same as elsewhere. Tile, most was just pictures - found a designer elsewhere that helped with a plan. Faucets - wrong parts were orderd (valve body was for a different style than they picked out). Found the correct one cheaper online. Toilet - maybe 10% less. They wanted to charge extra to deliver the tub to the house due to size weight. That would have made it MORE EXPENSIVE than buying online or about anywhere else. I picked it up at their wherehouse so we could save something.

So, spent $4800 for membership as I recall and have saved maybe $30 plus the agravation of picking up the stuff myself and the wasted afternoon. 

Moving on to Kitchen - Cabinets - Designer no help. They can take your ideas and plug them into a computer and generate a quote but thats about it. No help whatsoever in coming up with a cab layout. Parents went elsewhere for a design and took it back to DB for a quote. The quote at DB was HIGHER for the identical cabinets, same factory, finish, everything. Oh, and the independed guy would hold them and deiver to the job site when we needed them. DB couldn't do that nor could the even tell us an ETA beyond 6-8 weeks or so. Granite - you shop from a catalog. Parents found a local supplier. Ends up the local supplier does sub workd for DB and beat their price. Parents got to pick out exact slab the wanted. Faucet - price was beat at faucets direct online. Sink - who knows, got it through granite guy. Maybe they could have beathen that price. Flooring - Put in santos mahogany acquired locally. Could not have found much at DB beyond the stuff they have at big box stores, this floor is unique.

So - all in all my parents paid probably $6000 for a tub, toilet, a trim kit for a shower valve and a bath faucet. Add to that the headaches of dealing with them, Ug.

Do what you want. My experience is you can match or beat their prices on everything I have seen. They will come back and say they have better quality. Not really, a kohler tub is a kohler tub regardless of where you get it. They also do some monkey business like the matress companies do. You cant find the matress you saw at Macy's over at Boscov's - yea same mattress with a different label and name. I think DB does this on some stuff too to make it hard to comparison shop with some things.

bottom line - stay away.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

You'd be financially better off buying your cabinets, carpet, or whatever from an Amway salesman. :laughing:


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

Is Amway still around? Got a number? Just kidding.

Thanks for the input guys. Like I said I have read alot of the negative feedback on the web, but there is still a part of me that was wondering if there are any deals to be had. But $4000 to $5000 is a high price to pay to find out. And that is why I asked the question here.

I asked, you answered, Thanks.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Glen Beck advertised them as worthwhile, so I looked into them. They wanted way too much personal information just to take a looksee, so I said no thanks. Any one that starts asking for credit card #'s and SS # worries me.


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

Here's a link to a post that was over looked in your search http://www.diychatroom.com/f17/direct-buy-worth-not-20505/ In the last post, I provide real numbers, don't know if it will work for you...but it did for us.


----------



## apetrag (Sep 14, 2008)

My inlaws did the direct buy thing. $10000 over 10 years membership fee.

When they needed furniture they looked all over and narrowed it down to a mom and pop outfit and direct buy.

Direct buy was a bit cheaper but they had to pay for every little thing.
The mom and pop outfit worked out to be the same price. 

Moral for me was why pay direct buy if you get to deal with a person who needs your business -and you don't pay a member fee.


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

DB, I met a guy who shelled out about $3500CDN for a membership. Said he saved large on furnishing his entire new house. Maybe he did
But to me real value comes in quality and selection and service. If I could walk through and recognize grade A items, name brand yes, I might sign up if I was doing a major makeover.
Then again I can buy a good BBQ at a pro store or go to CDN Tire or HD, and find the same brand but lesser construction and warranty. 
I've rebuilt 3 mid grade ones, one is made locally. 
Next one won't be a cheapo. I work hard I want to move up and I like to support the guys who support me with personal service.


----------



## Tommy2 (Nov 25, 2008)

The entire concept of "memberships" or "clubs" highly annoy me. Even at the grocery store level. It makes zero business sense in the end. For business and consumer. I hate it. 

What it does do is make you feel like you're getting a better deal because you're a special "member". 

Plus, they probably automatically withdraw fees from a bank acct or credit card. So, even when you stop using the service, they still keep charging. Some people are so passive, they'll just let it go not realising it or thinking one day maybe they'll use it.
Shop around, price compare..Then buy what you need. A membership is a waste of money.


----------



## NJ Brickie (Mar 4, 2009)

I have a DB membership. The buy now or do not come back thing is correct. I shoppped around for prices for the items I wanted before I went so I knew if the membership was worth it. The first payment was around 3-4K for the first 3 years then a renewal price of $150 a year for the next 10 years. I recouped the first payment with the purchase of my kitchen cabinets. So very other thing I bought I saved some money on. Unless you have alot of items to buy the membership is not worth it. If you are renovating/building a house it is money well spent. If the item you are buying is a high mark up item then you will save alot of money (furniture, cabinets), if the item does not have much mark up in the first place you will not save that much. If you are looking for a 26" TV goto target, if you are looking for a 60" tv goto DB. The countertops I purchased through DB were much cheaper then HD/Lowes and the same sub installs them. Certian things I purchased there I saved a ton, others just a very small amount. The only thing I ever found cheaper somewhere else was a garbage disposal online but I suspect that the one online might have been a rebuilt unit.


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

Tommy2 said:


> Plus, they probably automatically withdraw fees from a bank acct or credit card.


They invoice you each year so you know what your paying for.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

To read what actual members think of Direct Buy, type in DirectBuy/complaints. What I found from this site that would be annoying to me is a delivery charge plus the hassle of getting items damaged in shipping replaced. I had joined a similar club many years ago. Later found that many of the items sold were new, but were no longer manufactured. I bought a set of golf clubs and found they hadn't been made for two years. Any "club" that does a hard-sell to get membership is an instant red flag to me. Just like a car salesman that says he cannot guarantee a price until tomorrow.


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

WRT to getting things replaced...I think it depends on the local staff and how they deal with it. 

For example, I ordered a set of 48" wide spread lav tops and when they came in they were drilled for a standard lav set. No fussing on my part...the items were re-ordered with expedited shipping. Nothing extra to me...other than the minor annoyance of having to wait a bit longer...but it certianly didn't hold up the project. This was a manufacturer mistake NOT Direct Buy.

One item I ordered was no longer in production...and AFTER they (the MFG) called me explaining the situation, the subed a better model, for what I had originally ordered, and it was dropped shipped to our house. This was a manufacturer issue...NOT Direct Buy.

We orded a suite of Kitchen Aid Arch II appliances for the kitchen. When they were delivered, my wife was receiving them. A couple of appliance were scratched in transit, refused re-orderd and re-delivered. Not one single problem, we were never questioned about why we rejected the appliance...just that it did not meet our satisfaction. This was a carrier issue NOT Direct Buy.

Those that quicky support the DirectBuy SUCKS band wagon need to realize there are some irrational individuals out there. Just because an issue was not resolved to THEIR satisfaction, then the whole world sucks. Just like any store, being reasonable and rational gets you along way.


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

BTW...when the order is placed, you fully know all fees including shipping. If you wait and watch...there are several vendors that provide free shipping during several months...you have to learn to be patient and play their game. Doesn't it seem odd that someone would complete the order knowing what they were getting into only later to complain? C'mon folks...we have to take some responsibility for our actions...No one holds a gun to your head making you place an order...I just don't get it.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

RippySkippy, I agree that many problems may be the franchise holders fault or the customers. A person needs to decide on if joining a club is going to be the right thing for them. Reading complaints also gives them things to ask if they decide to go to the membership meeting.


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

I couldn't agree with you more. HOWEVER there's a bunch of people that follow the sheep mentality and fail to evaluate the "worth" of something for themselves. My point is -- arm yourself with information...but be cautious and do not base your decision solely on internet reviews...

Go into the process with your eyes wide open....WIDE OPEN. It's not for everyone...but they have their place....just like any other business...


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

You guys are correct, I think a decision like this requires you to have your eyes WIDE open. 

Knowing the scope of your project and doing your research beforehand will determine whether there will be any cost savings in it for yourself.


----------



## bobgotinu2? (May 13, 2009)

We were subject to a "tour" and with the tour came the unit manager's Jeff Crowder's half truths & yes outright lies.
After listening to what were obvious lies about the benefits, the "manager" went on about his academic credentials. A Ph.D In Psychology in addition his law degree.He then went on with how he would never ask anyone to be a member and he in fact refuses membership to anyone he thinks would not financially benefit by joining. He went on with his experience as a prison guard on death row in Texas, he did not divulge if this was prior to his obtaining his doctorate and "passing" the bar. Jeff also advised us he was a Police officer.
If you want to hear more: Go to Direct Buy, Orlando Florida N. and listen to whom I belief is a true consummate con artist" Jeff Crowder is his name, a conning you is his game.


----------



## Caretaker (Jun 24, 2009)

*On the news*

On our local news they ran a story of the high costs of items. Those same items could be purchased at Lowes or Home Depot for less. And trying to get out of the contract was costly also. The people in the interveiws did not like it at all.


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

That doesn't surprise me, take someone like Lowes that may purchase 20K of a single item...it's to be expected that when one purchases one of the same, you may pay a higher price. I don't see how one could expect otherwise. The savings happen when you step out of the entry level items many become "special order" items for Lowes, then DB pricing will beat their single item purchase price. I provide real-life numbers in a previous post.


----------



## linuxrunner (Oct 18, 2010)

RippySkippy said:


> That doesn't surprise me, take someone like Lowes that may purchase 20K of a single item...it's to be expected that when one purchases one of the same, you may pay a higher price.


This is very true, we bought the counter top for our kitchen from a semi local factory, that does laminate counter tops. about 2 months later we see the same counter tops at HD from the same factory we purchased from in the pre made ready to buy section, it was $100 for the same size piece we had paid the factory $325 for. Asked the kitchen design guys and they said that if you special order a counter from the company it is significantly more as they have to tool the machines to make it and setup all the correct laminate colors.

When HD orders they order 500 of the same size/shape/color at a time it cost much less per piece.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

My wife and I bought a DB membership two years ago when we started building a log home ourselves. Figured it would save a bunch on cabinets, appliances, things like that. It just did not work for us. When spending thousands of dollars at a time, the local Home Depot and 84 Lumber were more than willing to discount. And next day delivery was free. We cancelled our membership but of course got none of our money back. Just another life lesson.


----------



## mgandy (Feb 17, 2011)

I have some friends that used to belong to direct buy. The told me its good if you plan or remodeling your house. You need to spend enough money and recognize enough savings to cover the cost of the yearly membership fee. Of course you would need to cancel your membership prior to next years fees being due. Unless your in the remodeling business or making big purchases I don't see the value in Direct Buys services .


----------



## NitrNate (May 27, 2010)

md2lgyk said:


> My wife and I bought a DB membership two years ago when we started building a log home ourselves. Figured it would save a bunch on cabinets, appliances, things like that. It just did not work for us. When spending thousands of dollars at a time, the local Home Depot and 84 Lumber were more than willing to discount. And next day delivery was free. We cancelled our membership but of course got none of our money back. Just another life lesson.


i can attest to that. my wife's father was a manager at lowe's before finally retiring recently. when you are spending large amounts of money, they will work deals. plus, you still get a warranty, the shipping is free and there are no hidden "terms" as far as returning damaged goods, etc.

with directbuy, from my understanding, you essentially give up the warranty, can't return items, and can't cancel and order. it's like a going out of business sale where all sales are final. when you give up all that, the discount isn't worth it once you add in the membership cost, handling fees and shipping charges, not to mention potentially long wait times for delivery of items.


----------

